# [An die Redaktion] Ruckler trotz konstanter und hoher FPS...



## e4syyy (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte hier mal auf ein Thema aufmerksam machen, was viele Leute beschäftigt und keiner eine wirkliche Lösung findet. Es wurde glaube auch noch nicht von der PCGH Redaktion angesprochen bzw. mal irgendwo erwähnt.

Obwohl ein Spiel laut der hohen FPS flüssig laufen sollte, kommt es ständig zu ruckeln! Es betrifft sogut wie ALLE Spiele. (Derzeit bei mir Battlefield 3 und SWTOR)
Das Problem konnte ich und andere mit verschiedenster Hardware nachstellen aber eine Lösung gibt es scheinbar nicht.



> Folgende komponeten waren bis jetzt an und im pc verbaut:
> - WinXP, Vista 32 & 64Bit, Windows 7
> - Mehrere C2D, C2Q, QX, Xeon und i7 CPUs,
> - Mehrere verschiedene Boards (s775, s1366)...
> ...


Hier  einfach mal eines von vielen Themen aus anderen Foren  [Sammelthread] Ganz merkwürdige Ruckler trotz konstanter und hoher FPS...(2)

Kennt ihr das Problem? Es ruckelt, obwohl ihr einen Power Rechner habt und die FPS VÖLLIG im grünen Bereich sind? Natürlich wurde nicht nur mit verschiedener Hardware, sondern auch mit verschiedenen Treibern getestet.

Gruß


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Februar 2013)

Kleiner Tipp:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-euch-fuer-die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-191.html
Probiers doch da mal!


----------



## e4syyy (10. Februar 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-euch-fuer-die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-191.html
> Probiers doch da mal!


 
Ich versuchs mal!  Gerne fahr ich mit meinem PC die Woche zur Redaktion und schildere das Problem. (Falls erwünscht)


----------



## ColorMe (10. Februar 2013)

Könnte der 60Hz Monitor etwa die Lösung des Problems sein?


----------



## e4syyy (10. Februar 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Könnte der 60Hz Monitor etwa die Lösung des Problems sein?


 
Das Problem besteht auch bei 120hz Monitoren.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (10. Februar 2013)

Aber es gibt doch ne Menge Faktoren ausserhalb der eigenen pc Hardware die zu lags oder rucklern führen können. 

Gerade bei den genannten Online spielen.


----------



## Research (10. Februar 2013)

Schmeiß mal VSync und Tripple Buffering an.

Online Lags =Ping.


----------



## e4syyy (10. Februar 2013)

Es sind garantiert keine Online Lags. (Das Problem besteht auch offline)

VSync macht das Spiel total schwammig... und die FPS gehen tief in Keller teilweise.


----------



## eric-idle (10. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Spiele unter den Pro-Versionen der Windowsderivate deutlich lagfreier/weicher laufen, als unter den Home/Home Premium-Versionen. Egal ob On- oder Offline.
Das kann ich schon seit Win XP beobachten.

Ich habe immer mal wieder einige Rechner zum zusammenbauen/neu aufsetzen bei mir zu hause.
Viele davon mit Vista oder Win 7, inzwischen auch einige mit Win 8. Die Home-Varianten "stottern" irgendwie ganz leicht.
Stottern ist eigentlich das falsch Wort...es hängt halt manchmal irgendwie...trotz 100 und mehr Fps.
Die gleichen Rechner mit Pro-Versionen laufen butterweich. Bestes Beispiel hierfür ist BF3, wobei da aber auch der Netcode für die Füße ist.

Das für mich Kuriose: auf einigen Laptops mit Home-Version läuft es auch gut, auf anderen wiederum nur mit Pro-Windows.

Auf einigen Maschinen läuft es unter der jeweiligen 32 Bit Version der Home-Varianten auch schon deutlich flüssiger.

Die Tipps, die im Netz umhergeistern, von wegen den High Precision Event Timer im BIOS auf aus/32/64Bit zu stellen, ändert überhaupt nichts an der Thematik.
HPET? -> High Precision Event Timer


PS: Keine Ahnung, ob ich mir da einfach was zusammenreime oder ob tatsächlich was dran ist.
Hab da schon Einiges rumprobiert und irgendwie kam immer das Gleiche raus...
Wenn was dran sein sollte, könnte man das ja vllt. verifizieren, indem ihr sagt, bei wem es stotter/ruckelt mit welchen System und bei wem nicht...?

Nur so ein Vorschlag


----------



## e4syyy (13. Februar 2013)

eric-idle schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Spiele unter den Pro-Versionen der Windowsderivate deutlich lagfreier/weicher laufen, als unter den Home/Home Premium-Versionen. Egal ob On- oder Offline.
> Das kann ich schon seit Win XP beobachten.
> ...


 
Ich hab im Keller mein alten Röhrenmonitor gefunden und damit mal probiert.
KEINE/KAUM RUCKLER! Ich hatte schon alles versucht, 120hz Bildschirm, 144hz Bildschirm und auch gestern mit dem Lightboost hack. Nix hat die Ruckler weg bekommen.
Die Röhre hat es geschafft ...

Wie kann das sein?

P.S. Die Ruckler gab es bei mir mit jeder Windows Version ab XP.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Februar 2013)

Könnte evtl. am Monitor-Kabel liegen. Was für Kabel hast du denn für die Monitore verwendet?


----------



## e4syyy (13. Februar 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. am Monitor-Kabel liegen. Was für Kabel hast du denn für die Monitore verwendet?


 
VGA + DVI Adapter für die Röhre und Dual DVI für die TFTs.

Wenn es am Kabel liegen könnte, warum ruckelt es dann nicht gleichmäßig in allen Spielen oder bei Cinema 4D etc.?


----------



## beren2707 (13. Februar 2013)

Wird wohl eine Kombination aus hohem Input-Lag und leichten Schlieren des Monitors sein. Habe das Problem seit es TFTs gibt auch bemerkt, da ich vorher immer an einem Syncmaster 959NF bei 1024x768 120 Hz gespielt habe (lange Zeit "semiprofessionell" CS mit tausenden Stunden). Daher habe ich mir zwecks Neuerwerb mehrere Monitore kommen lassen und direkt miteinander vergleichen. Besonders bei IPS-Monitoren wie dem Dell U2312HM etc. konnte ich heftige Verzögerungen feststellen, es kam kein flüssiges Spielgefühl auf, sondern ein stetes Ruckeln und Hinterherziehen der eigenen Bewegungen. Der einzige Monitor, der einigermaßen an den Röhrenmonitor herankam, war der XL2410T, welchen ich deswegen auch behalten habe, da die minimale Verzögerung durch das bessere Sichtfeld sowie die Auflösung einigermaßen wettgemacht wird.
Trotzdem ist die "Smoothness" eines Röhrenmonitors mMn nach wie vor unerreicht; habe auch noch den 959NF und einen weiteren 21" CRT eingemottet, für schlechte Zeiten.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Februar 2013)

e4syyy schrieb:


> VGA + DVI Adapter für die Röhre und Dual DVI für die TFTs.
> 
> Wenn es am Kabel liegen könnte, warum ruckelt es dann nicht gleichmäßig in allen Spielen oder bei Cinema 4D etc.?



Deshalb sagte ich ja auch "könnte".  Soweit ich das sehe, sollte es also nicht an den Kabeln liegen. 

Ich denke mal es liegt am Inputlag bzw. der Elektronik der Monitore. 

Ein Bildschirm kann eine extrem niedrige Reaktionszeit haben,   aber dennoch aufgrund des Inputlags  für Spiele ungeeignet sein.   Inputlag und Reaktionszeit sind zwei unterschiedliche paar Stiefel. Man   darf nie vergessen, das so was extrem vom Gerät und der darin verbauten   Technik abhängig ist. 

Der Grund für den Inputlag ist ein aktiviertes  Overdrive, welches die   Flüssigkeitskristalle durch einen Stromimpuls  schneller schalten lässt.   Dafür muss aber das Bild analysiert werden. Im Grunde ist das alles   eine Technik-Frage. 

Je  nachdem wie lange der Monitor/Fernseher braucht um das Bild zu    analysieren, verzögert sich die Bilddarstellung um einige Millisekunden.   Und genau das ist es was einigen Menschen extrem auffällt, und anderen   eben weniger.

Von daher kann das gut sein, das Schlieren + Inputlag diesen Effekt bei dir verursachen. Oder vllt. reagierst du als Einzelperson nur eben sehr stark darauf.


----------



## e4syyy (13. Februar 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wird wohl eine Kombination aus hohem Input-Lag und leichten Schlieren des Monitors sein. Habe das Problem seit es TFTs gibt auch bemerkt, da ich vorher immer an einem Syncmaster 959NF bei 1024x768 120 Hz gespielt habe (lange Zeit "semiprofessionell" CS mit tausenden Stunden). Daher habe ich mir zwecks Neuerwerb mehrere Monitore kommen lassen und direkt miteinander vergleichen. Besonders bei IPS-Monitoren wie dem Dell U2312HM etc. konnte ich heftige Verzögerungen feststellen, es kam kein flüssiges Spielgefühl auf, sondern ein stetes Ruckeln und Hinterherziehen der eigenen Bewegungen. Der einzige Monitor, der einigermaßen an den Röhrenmonitor herankam, war der XL2410T, welchen ich deswegen auch behalten habe, da die minimale Verzögerung durch das bessere Sichtfeld sowie die Auflösung einigermaßen wettgemacht wird.
> Trotzdem ist die "Smoothness" eines Röhrenmonitors mMn nach wie vor unerreicht; habe auch noch den 959NF und einen weiteren 21" CRT eingemottet, für schlechte Zeiten.


 
Hab nun den XL2420T und damit kann ich nun auch leben. Es ruckelt nur noch ganz minimal. Also lieht es doch an den Bildschirmen. Bei meinem Dell U2711 ist es ganz heftig! Ok der war eh nur für Photoshop gedacht.


----------



## Ratibor (17. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir liegt es ganz bestimmt nicht am monitor. Wenn man bei bf3 in die konsole "render.perfoverlayvisible 1" schreibt dann sieht man sehr schön, dass es bei mir immer wenn es kurz laggt/ruckelt (trotz hoher und sogar nicht veränderten fps) es zu ausreißern beim Prozessor kommt.
Es ist mit meiner neuen SSD besser geworden aber 100% behoben ist das problem trotzdem nicht.


----------



## eric-idle (20. Februar 2013)

Ich habe auch den XL2420T@120Hz. Damit sieht es nicht wirklich anders aus. Es "schmiert" halt nicht so sehr.
Mit einem älteren 19" CRT von Sony sieht es auch nahezu gleich ruckelig@100fps aus.

Wie gesagt, unter den Pro-Versionen ist eine *kleine* Besserung sichtbar.

Versuchsweise habe ich mal ein System neu aufgesetzt und dabei den IDE-Modus, statt dem AHCI-Modus gewählt -> so gut wie keine Ruckler/Hänger...
System ist ein älterer Q6600, Gigabyte P35-DS4, GTX560 TI, Win 7 64 Pro und 4GB 800er DDR2-Ram.
Als Spiel kam wieder BF3 zum Einsatz.


----------



## ceam12 (22. November 2017)

Hat schon jemand heraus gefunden woran es genau liegt? Das mit dem Bildschirm scheint sich ja zu widersprechen. Hat es tatsächlich was mit dem IDE Modus zu tun? Dieses Problem scheint richtig geisterhaft zu sein.

Update
Nachdem ich diverse unterschiedliche Grafikeinstellungen durchprobiert habe, habe ich das stuttering weg bekommen. Schaltet einfach mal diverse Grafikverbesserungsmodies aus, außer Vertikale Sync (oder vergleichbares gegen Tearing). Je nachdem was in einem Spiel einstellbar ist, solltet ihr das auch in einem Spiel tun. Außerdem solltet ihr auch mal versuchen die Grafikkarte auf Leistung anstatt au Qualität einzustellen. Falls das klappt könnt ihr stück für stück immer noch durchprobieren ab wann bzw. durch was das stuttering ausgelöst wird, wenn ihr die Modis wieder einstellt.


----------

